# GLFTPD-Server



## weihnachtsmann (19. Mai 2004)

hi
kennt sich jemand von euch mit glftpd aus?
wie kann ich einzelne ordner anhängen? ist das bei mir überhaupt möglich weil den ordener den ich anhängen will ist mit fat32 formatiert? wenn sich jemand damit auskennt soll er mir bitte bescheid sagen (334165120 ist meine icq nummer)

schon mal großes dankeschön im vorraus.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob es nur mir so geht, wenn ja, dann ignorier das einfach, aber was meinst du mit "Ordner anhängen"?

Thorsten


----------



## weihnachtsmann (20. Mai 2004)

Ich will einen Ordner "frei geben". also das die benutzer meines FTP-servers auf die Inhalte diese Ordners zugreifen können.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Mai 2004)

Na ja, das ist ja eigentlich Sinn eines FTP Servers, dass User auf Datein und Ordner zugreifen können, die du anbietest, oder?
Ich denke also schon dass GLFTPD das unterstützt. Der FTPd hat ja nichts mit der Formatierung
des Ordners zu tun. Er muss nur schaun ober drauf zugreifen kann, und das musst du
bestimmen, indem du den entsprechenden Eintrag für die FAT32 Partition in die /etc/fstab schreibst
und den Ordner mountest. Dann kann man als normaler Nutzer darauf zugreifen und somit auch
der FTPd, denke ich.

Thorsten


----------

